# conversion barrel



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have a G33 and I want to get a 9mm conversion barrel, now what is the best company to go with? also other then mags is there anything else I have to change on the gun


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

When I had my Glock23 I bought a Lone Wolf in 9mm and it was reasonably priced and ran flawlessly....JJ


----------

